# لماذا لااراك فى ضيقتى



## youhnna (22 مارس 2010)

*تشتدالضيقات
تزداد الضربات
تنهش الاوجاع روحى
اركع اصلى اطلب وجهك
ولكنى لا اراك فى ضيقتى
الالم يعتصر القلب
والضيقة تخنق الصدر
تؤلمنى انفاسى
تشتد ضيقاتى
حتى انى اقول بحق
ان يوم مماتى خير من يوم ميلادى
ان نفسى تئن من قسوة الالم
روحى تصغر من الضيقه
احول نظرى اليك
كما نظر عبد لسيدة يطلب النجاة
ولكنى لااراك
التمسك ليلا نهارا
لكنى لااجدك
ادعوك ولكن لاتستجيب
اين وعدك
انت الذى قلت
اسئلوا تعطوا
اطلبوا تجدوا
اقرعوا يفتح لك
لماذا اجد بابك مغلقا فى وجهى؟
لماذا لاتمل اذنك الى صوت تضرعى؟
لماذا تتركنى وحيدا فى اتون الالم؟
ارجوك الهى اقول لك
اللهم التفت الى معونتى يارب اسرع واعنى*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2010)

لماذا لااراك فى ضيقتى







الاحساس دة انا عارفاة 

احيانا فعلا من شدة الضيقة 
تضيق عيوننا وتصغر قلوبنا وتنحصر فى رؤية المشكلة 
وحل المشكلة بطريقة ربما نفرضها او نفترضها 

وحقيقى اللة 
بيكون لة ترتيب خالص تانى 
مهما بدا لنا قاسيا او غير مفهوم 
انما بعد سنين وسنين تتضح لنا حكمة اللة 
وننظر خلفنا لنرى ان اروع شيىء واقيم شيىء بحياتنا 
كان تلك التجربة او ذاك الالم 

يوحنا العزيز ثق ان اللة يسمعك 
ويجيبك 
لكن ربما لا تركز بما يكفى لتسمعة 
او من ضيقك لا تستطيع ان تميز صوتة الرقيق ويدة التى تحملك 

الايمان هو ان ترمى علية حمولك وتثق انة يصغى ويستجيب 
لانك غالى علية بالاسم ومنقوش بكفة 


اصبر فقط 
لان بصبركم تقتنون انفسكم 
وسترى وتخبر 
بكم صنع بك الرب ونجاك 
وكتر الذكريات الروحية 
من تجربة والم فتعزية 
ستلذذ نفسك 
وتطيب خاطرك 
وتهدى من ضيقك والمك فى اى تجربة تالية 

موضوعك جميل جميل جدا 
اثار عظيم تاملى 
شكرا لك يوحنا


----------



## youhnna (22 مارس 2010)

*شكراااااااا اسمشيال
لمشاركتك الرائعة جدااااااااا
المريحة للنفس
شكراااااااا لمرورك المميز
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

*

آمين

صلاه جميله جدا

الرب معاكم
​*


----------



## youhnna (23 مارس 2010)

*شكراااااا اخى الغالى النهيسى
لمرورك الرائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *تشتدالضيقات
> تزداد الضربات
> تنهش الاوجاع روحى
> اركع اصلى اطلب وجهك
> ...



*احسنت التعبير عن ما بداخلى افضل منى فيبدو انى قد فقدت القدره على التعبير من طول انتظار اذان تسمع أو يبدو ان حبر قلمى قد جف فأصبح عاجز عن الكتابه
ربنا يباركك اخى يوحنا ويفرح القلوب الحزينه ولكن على حسب مشيئته *


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 مارس 2010)

*



ارجوك الهى اقول لك
اللهم التفت الى معونتى يارب اسرع واعنى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة 
تحيتي *​


----------



## youhnna (25 مارس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *احسنت التعبير عن ما بداخلى افضل منى فيبدو انى قد فقدت القدره على التعبير من طول انتظار اذان تسمع أو يبدو ان حبر قلمى قد جف فأصبح عاجز عن الكتابه
> ربنا يباركك اخى يوحنا ويفرح القلوب الحزينه ولكن على حسب مشيئته *



*شكرااااااااا دونا
على مرورك الرائع الجميل
الرب يرفع ضيقة كل متضايق ويفرح كل نفس حزينه
ربنا يفرح قلبك دونا ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## youhnna (25 مارس 2010)

*شكراااااااا بنوتة لمرورك الرائع والجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2010)

روووووعه يا يوحنا
شكرا ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## youhnna (25 مارس 2010)

*شكراااااااا كوكومان
على مرورك الرائع والجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

*لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت...
أشكــــــــــــــــرك أستاذى
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلاتك روعة حبيبي...*

*بالفعل نحن بحاجة لقرائتها... كثيرا ما نظن انه تركنا...*

*وكثرا ما نتناسى قوله لنا...*

*وها انا معكم الى انقضاء الدهر...*

*شكرا حبيبي... صلاة من القلب... ارفع الصلاة معك لأجل كل من تألم بعيدا عن الرب...*

*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------

